# 100 Hz Lcd-TV sinvoll?



## Gulasch92 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft einen Lcd-Fernseher zulegen und habe auch schon ein bisschen gestöbert. Die ursprüngliche Wahl sollte ein Philips 42 PFL 8404 H werden, da mich auch im Laden das Bild sehr überzeugt hat. Nun hat aber ein Elektronikladen in meiner Nähe den Philips 47 PFL 5604 H ziemlich günstig im Angebot, sodass ich überlege mir vielleicht den zuzulegen. Allerdings kann er keine Bilder in 100 Hz darstellen und ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich einen Unterschied zu erkennen gibt. Im Laden kann man das ja leider auch nciht so gut vergleichen, da nicht immer das gezeigt wird, was man gerne sehen will, wie z.B. Actionsehen oder Fußball etc. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir einige eure Erfahrungen mitteilen könntet, ob 100 Hz so viel bringt. Habe zum Teil auch gelesen, dass 100 Hz das Bild ruinieren kann.
Wie seht ihr das?Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. April 2010)

Die 100Hz Technik ist dafür da, Schnelle Bilder flüssig Darzustellen. Ob du selber den Unterschied merkst musst du Testen, das geht auch im Laden. Empfehlenswert ist es!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (25. April 2010)

100 hz lassen das bild nochmal schärfer wirken bei schnellen bildern!


----------



## alex1028 (25. April 2010)

die 100 hz bringen dir nur was wenn du kein sky oder hd sender hast da so bewegungen flüssiger und keine schlieren beinhalten bei bluray brauchst du die 100 oder 600 herz nicht mehr^^
dvd ca 5 gb original film hat ca 50 gb (nur als beispiel)
bei dvd hast du sagen wir mal 30 bilder die sec.
BD ca 50-70 gb orig film 50 gb
bei BD hast du den film 1:1ca 100 bilder die sec.  Drauf so können keine schlieren bei schnellen bewegungen enstehten da alle bilder vorhanden sind nicht wie bei dvd!!!!
also von dem her würde ich keinen 100hz fernseher kaufen da die zukunft eh hd ist braucht man das nicht zur zeit ist es ganz okey aber in einem halben jahr ist es überflüssig^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2010)

jo die 100Hz stabilisieren das Bild - das is vor allem bei seitlichen Bewegungen hilfreich, zB ein Fußballspiel, und fällt beim normalen Fernsehen mehr ins Gewicht als beim DVD/BD-schauen. 

Ein guter LCD ohne 100Hz kann aber besser sein als ein schlechter, der auf teufel komm raus das 100HZ-Siegel haben will. An sich  die goldene Regel: immer im Laden mal auch ein normales TV-Bild, nicht HD anschauen.


----------



## alex1028 (25. April 2010)

jop aber ich würde kein 100 herz fernseher kaufen leiber einen guten ohne^^


----------



## FatBoo (5. Mai 2010)

Ob Modelle mit 100/200/400/600Hz besser oder schlechter sind, als Modelle ohne dieses Feature kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Je nach Hersteller bringen die xxxHz einen positiven oder negativen Effekt mit sich (-> Stichwort: Soap-Effekt).
Oftmals fährt man aber richtig, erstmal alle "Bildver(schlimm)besserer" entweder auf niedrig zu stellen oder ganz auszuschalten.


----------



## fabs (21. Mai 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> die 100 hz bringen dir nur was wenn du kein sky oder hd sender hast da so bewegungen flüssiger und keine schlieren beinhalten bei bluray brauchst du die 100 oder 600 herz nicht mehr^^
> dvd ca 5 gb original film hat ca 50 gb (nur als beispiel)
> bei dvd hast du sagen wir mal 30 bilder die sec.
> BD ca 50-70 gb orig film 50 gb
> ...



Noch nie nen größeren Schwachsinn gelesen...
Die 100 bzw. 200 Hertz entstehen durch Berechnung von Zwischenbildern. PAL hat in 480i 25 Bilder pro Sekunde, während HDTV in 720p mit 50 fps kommt (wirkt gleich viel flüssiger). Das heißt aber nicht, dass die 100Hz-Technik dort sinnlos ist! Höheres HDTV als mit 1080i (Sky HD etc.) gibt es im Moment sowieso noch nicht. Auf Blu-Rays hast du aber trotz progressiver Bilder bei Kinofilmen nur 24 fps (24hz/p).

Von wegen 100 fps bei Blu-Rays...


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

ich hab nen led 200hz und würd nix mehr drunter kaufen. meine eltern haben einen mit 100hz und zb beim fussball, auch in hd, wenn man das tor sieht, das netz, das .. wie nennt man das, flackert.. oder auch so siehts auf den 200hz alles viel flüßiger aus, zb planet erde, die blu ray box mit 5 discs, wenn man da landschaften von weiter weg aus nem flugzeug sieht und es bewegt sich, ist das nicht wirklich flüßig, und bei meinem mit 200hz siehts aus wie geleckt und schön geschmeidig..


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich hab nen led 200hz und würd nix mehr drunter kaufen. meine eltern haben einen mit 100hz und zb beim fussball, auch in hd, wenn man das tor sieht, das netz, das .. wie nennt man das, flackert.. oder auch so siehts auf den 200hz alles viel flüßiger aus, zb planet erde, die blu ray box mit 5 discs, wenn man da landschaften von weiter weg aus nem flugzeug sieht und es bewegt sich, ist das nicht wirklich flüßig, und bei meinem mit 200hz siehts aus wie geleckt und schön geschmeidig..


 Das schließt aber nicht aus, dass auch einer ohne 200Hz genausgut sein kann oder einer mit 200Hz auch schlechter sein kann als ein guter mit 100Hz


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

kann nur sagen was ich sehe. jedenfalls, blu ray filme werden nur mit 24fps aufgenommen, was meiner meinung nach zu wenig ist, aber mein tv schaft das ganz gut ohne das schlieren oder ruckler seh, bei dem philips meiner eltern seh ichs aber.


----------



## FatBoo (21. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> kann nur sagen was ich sehe. jedenfalls, blu ray filme werden nur mit 24fps aufgenommen, was meiner meinung nach zu wenig ist, aber mein tv schaft das ganz gut ohne das schlieren oder ruckler seh, bei dem philips meiner eltern seh ichs aber.



Wie gut der TV 24p-Signale darstellen kann, hat mit der Hertz-Zahl nicht allzu viel zu tun.
Der aktuelle Sony ex4 hat nicht mal 100Hz und trotzdem eine wunderbare 24p-Darstellung.

Du vergleichst da zwei vollkommen verschiedene TV-Modelle miteinander, wahrscheinlich beide nicht ausgereizt, was die Bildeinstellungen angeht. Ergo wenig aussagekräftig.


----------

